# Replacement wheels for Aristo Gp-40, Dash 9 and SD-45



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello All, Back in January, I sent Dave @NWSL an GP-40 Gear box/Axle and wheel in the hopes he can reproduce the wheel exactly. With the addition of his new CNC machine, he has done just that. Just let Dave know if they are for a Gp-40, Dash 9 or SD-45. Part #:96002001. He is keeping them stocked and ready for fast shipping.

Joe


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe,

Thank you ever so much for your efforts with replacement Aristo wheels. This is great news.

I would like to point out some differences with Aristo production runs and wonder if the NWSL wheels have addressed these:

Aristo's "Prime Mover" motor blocks typically had too narrow wheel back to back spacing with respect to NMRA specs., more so for the first generation motor blocks used on the SD45. Accordingly, the *Stainless Steel wheels I had made for me by Datum Precision* in Grass Valley, CA were made with two group variations to correct for back to back spacing.

Group 1 - Generally applicable to Aristo diesel GP40 4 axle locos and the 6 axle locos dated 2004 and newer.
Group 2 - Generally applicable to Aristo diesel 6 axle locos dated prior to year 2004 (typically the SD45 introduction date 2001 and the follow on in 2002.)

Keep in mind that vast majority of Aristo "prime mover" wheels have conical hubs to fit on the conical axle tips, whereas, the newest production run SD 45s (just before Aristo-Craft went out of business) are different. Those newest SD45s (e.g. road names: Montana Rail Link, PAN AM) did away with the conical axle hubs, replacing them with "D" hubs. See below pictures.



















-Ted


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Ted!

Hope you have been well. I went over RJ's today and he took a series of measurements and will post them soon. We also put the wheels on a SD-45 Motor block and while I do not remember the numbers, the back to back spacing was more favorable then with the original wheels. All I can say is that I ran my 4 GP-40 locomotives yesterday for 4 hours yesterday and did not have 1 problem with an aristo turnout. Since they appeared to be a success, I ordered 24 more. There were spots where my -9 would stumble do to dirty track(I have some plating issues with those wheels as well and will replace them), the Gp-40's were smooth as silk

Joe


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Quick question does he make metal wheels for rolling stock as well. Image easier to do and less expensive?


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Question, You can call dave and ask... They have wheels for just about everything...


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe,

It's good to know the wheels work well.

Are the NWSL loco wheels you have made with Stainless Steel? If not what are they made of and/or plated with.

Thank you,
-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Talked to RJ today, who saw the wheels, and Joe also confirmed earlier "bright nickel silver" according to the manufacturer.

RJ took pictures, will post soon.

Back to back is still tight, looks like NWSL made a clone of the Aristo wheel and typical tight back to back.

Greg


----------

